# Popped in to say hi



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow its all new faces here just thought we would pop in and say hi and we are still alive lol the furbutts are doing well and my <3 Romeo <3 will be a big 1 year old on wednesday Zacs still as cheeky as ever and Honey is still as sweet lol hope everyone is well xxx Mandy PS heres some recent pics of my gang x

some playing out the back garden
























awww cheeky boy zac








doing his favorite thing playing with an empty plastic bottle and his favorite place my drity laundry basket lol








dont even think of touching my bottle


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

some more


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mandy, great pics!! I have so missed you and your beautiful babies!!! So glad to see you here.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hi Mandy - the furbutts are gorgeous as ever!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Mandy, great pics!! I have so missed you and your beautiful babies!!! So glad to see you here.


ahhhh tracey a familiar face hows our brody boy ive missed you too i pop on but feel a bit out of the loop lol hope you and the family are well kiss that handsome boy of yours for ne xxxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> Hi Mandy - the furbutts are gorgeous as ever!!


hi jane thank you they are doing good hows your gang doing kisses to them x:hello1:


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice too see you back! Your kiddos look great!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, what gorgeous chi babies you have... Zacy has the most beautiful smile in his last pic.. I love it!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh there are my wee pals.
Miss you on here too Mandy and the others like Tricia, Robin, Tasha, Leah etc....
You all need to get your bums in gear and get back. lol

Gorgoeus piccies.
Need to meet up again for a nice walk in the park with all our furballs eh and soon xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Nice too see you back! Your kiddos look great!


thanks Quinn XX


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww they're so cute and playful! I love the one of them laying together.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

chideb said:


> Oh, what gorgeous chi babies you have... Zacy has the most beautiful smile in his last pic.. I love it!


thanks Deb hes a cheeky wee guy lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sweet dogs! and hello


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

hi *waves* they look like they have lovely personalities and soo cute


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Oh there are my wee pals.
> Miss you on here too Mandy and the others like Tricia, Robin, Tasha, Leah etc....
> You all need to get your bums in gear and get back. lol
> 
> ...


hi terri my sweet yeah i miss all the old gang too still chat with them on fb yes we will get something arranged im busy for the next3 or 4 weekends lol oh what its like to be in demand lol dont have any plans for ages then they all come in the one month communions & partys lol but we will get something orginized kiss the girls from thier aunty mandy



> Awww they're so cute and playful! I love the one of them laying together.


thanks Heather OMG im so in love with Sugar shes adorable she looks a bit like romeos mummy so sweet love her


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Sweet dogs! and hello


Hi  and thank you x



> hi *waves* they look like they have lovely personalities and soo cute


HI and than you bellatrix yes im lucky they do have great personalitys though zacy can get a bit bratty at times he thins he rules the roost x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

No worries Mandy.
It's good to be busy. lol
Yeah i went on msn earlier but nobody was on boo!! haha!!

Kiss those babies for me too.
I love how Zac loves to play with bottles, what a funny boy he is. LOL
Darla and Daisy miss Aunty Mandy too. xxxxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Mandy!!! The fur butts are beautiful! Great pics. You need to hang out here more.....okay?!?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> No worries Mandy.
> It's good to be busy. lol
> Yeah i went on msn earlier but nobody was on boo!! haha!!
> 
> ...


OOOOPPPS i just noticed im not signed in on MSN lol it must have signed me out awww
yes its good to be busy but not every weekend loltooo much on this month i know whats zac like with those bottles hed rather then than any toy he looks so funny running around with it in his mouth lol



> Hi Mandy!!! The fur butts are beautiful! Great pics. You need to hang out here more.....okay?!?


Lisa !!!! ive missed you too the gang is looking good i will try post more x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhh, I LOVE seeing pics of your crew!! They're all just gorgeous!  Romeo reminds me a lot of Marley especially with running around with his ears back. LOL But I'm sure I've said he reminds me of Marley before. hehe Honey is beautiful as always & Zac is just such a sweet boy! Good to see you here.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Ohhhhhhhhh, I LOVE seeing pics of your crew!! They're all just gorgeous! Romeo reminds me a lot of Marley especially with running around with his ears back. LOL But I'm sure I've said he reminds me of Marley before. hehe Honey is beautiful as always & Zac is just such a sweet boy! Good to see you here.


ahhh thanks Heather i agree i can see similaraties between Romeo and Marley they are both so handsome lol
thanks for the nice comments i love seeing the mchi crew piccies also xxxx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Happy 1st Birthday!*



Mandy, so good to see you on here  I had to drop off the facebook
stuff, so this is our only chance to talk... The pups look great. Don't
stay away so long from Chi Ppl--you ARE missed!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there Zac, Honey & Romeo! So glad to see those sweet faces again. Hope you are doing well Mandy. You are missed here.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Mandy!! The babies look awesome! I've missed seeing little Zacy, I've been in love with his expressions since his puppy pics


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

top o the morning to ya! 
ah ha..bottle crunchies! luv it


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwwww they are cute as ever.....You and thr fur babies have been missed....


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

OMGosh I love them how cute!!! and Hi


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

MANDY!!!!! Hello hunni, get back on here OK! Gorge pics of the furbutts as usual!



Terri said:


> Oh there are my wee pals.
> Miss you on here too Mandy and the others like Tricia, Robin, Tasha, Leah etc....
> You all need to get your bums in gear and get back. lol
> 
> ...


Miss all you guys!



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Hi Mandy!!! The fur butts are beautiful! Great pics. You need to hang out here more.....okay?!?


Yeah defo you need to get on here more often!



~*Mandy*~ said:


> OOOOPPPS i just noticed im not signed in on MSN lol it must have signed me out awww
> yes its good to be busy but not every weekend loltooo much on this month i know whats zac like with those bottles hed rather then than any toy he looks so funny running around with it in his mouth lol
> 
> 
> Lisa !!!! ive missed you too the gang is looking good i will try post more x


I signed into MSN tonight and there was nobody there lol 

Loved the pics xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome back 

your chis are gorgeous!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

mandy!!! we have missed you and your furrbutts!! theyre still all so cute  x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Mandy, so good to see you on here I had to drop off the facebook
> stuff, so this is our only chance to talk... The pups look great. Don't
> stay away so long from Chi Ppl--you ARE missed!
> __________________


hi terese ahhh facebook has taken over my life lol only kidding. thanks terese they are doing good hows you gorjuss 2 and whens num 3 arriving awwww thanks for missing me x



> Hi there Zac, Honey & Romeo! So glad to see those sweet faces again. Hope you are doing well Mandy. You are missed here.


the furbutts say hi auntie t  lol how you been t ive not spoke in ages hope everything is good kisses and hugs to the chiwees



> Mandy!! The babies look awesome! I've missed seeing little Zacy, I've been in love with his expressions since his puppy pics


awwww hi beth our zacy yeah hes full of expression such a cheeky funny guy lol hows your 2 doing ? hope all is good and thanks x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> top o the morning to ya!
> ah ha..bottle crunchies! luv it


lol yes first of all he likes to make a mess by ripping the label off it then he lies you to put some air in it so it makes noise arghhhh lol



> Awwwww they are cute as ever.....You and thr fur babies have been missed....


awwwww thanks kay hope you and zoe are good puppy kisses to zoe from the furbutts x



> OMGosh I love them how cute!!! and Hi


thank you 



> MANDY!!!!! Hello hunni, get back on here OK! Gorge pics of the furbutts as usual!
> I signed into MSN tonight and there was nobody there lol
> 
> Loved the pics xx


Linda!!!!!! im here lol still alive sorry i kept missing you on msn lol it must have signed me out last night thanks for your comment and hows our handsome rocky? xxxx 



> Welcome back
> 
> your chis are gorgeous!!


thank you  x



> mandy!!! we have missed you and your furrbutts!! theyre still all so cute x


ann i knew youd be missing zacy lol thank you hunni and zac sends kisses to elise


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Great photos


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Mandy, Welcome back!

Love seeing pics of your gorgeous babies! 

much love
jade and Lexie
xxxxxxx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG Mandy! That Zacy kills me!!! We have missed you so much on Chi Ppl. See how much everyone misses your little family?????? Love the pics! Frankie and Ben send their love.


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I love romeo's face! he has a beautiful face, Such love me,


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw they are all so beautiful, such adorable little faces! I especially love the last pic you posted, first set. So cute!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

hey hun glad you stopped by


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Great photos


thank you 



> Hi Mandy, Welcome back!
> 
> Love seeing pics of your gorgeous babies!
> 
> ...


hi jade thank you awww hugs xxx



> OMG Mandy! That Zacy kills me!!! We have missed you so much on Chi Ppl. See how much everyone misses your little family?????? Love the pics! Frankie and Ben send their love.


i know pam what is he like hes such a brat lol awww thanks for missing us hows my beautiful boys doing good i hope kisses for frankie and ben xx



> I love romeo's face! he has a beautiful face, Such love me,


awww thank you hes a little love bug x



> Aw they are all so beautiful, such adorable little faces! I especially love the last pic you posted, first set. So cute!


thank you yeah i like that one zacy looks like hes laughing lol



> hey hun glad you stopped by


hi amanda hunni hows things i hope all is well xxxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

great pics. they are all sweet x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice to see youre still kicing around  lol Lovely photos!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so good to see your babies.I just love them they are so sweet.


----------

